
Show HN: Granim.js – Create fluid and interactive gradients animations - Sarcadass
https://sarcadass.github.io/granim.js/
======
jablan
Why these things always have to be so CPU intensive?

~~~
whorleater
Probably because they're calculating the offset of the gradients at each step,
resulting in a lot of array calculations.

------
mohsinr
Wow it looks great on my Android phone, Chrome browser. Just wanted to know
how compatible it is with other browsers there on desktop and mobile...

Great work, keep it up!

~~~
Reefersleep
Smooth as butter in Safari on iPhone 6.

~~~
mohsinr
Great news as lot of our target market is there.

------
untilHellbanned
Looks great, does anyone have ideas on where they could use it? I'm trying to
think...

~~~
nmstoker
Perhaps an elegant chatbot UI in the style of the film Her, signalling
comprehension, attention or even emotions or with the gradient shift?

------
caub
What's the point with web animation API now?

~~~
jonathanyc
Gradient values are unfortunately not interpolable in Firefox, Chrome, Safari,
etc.

------
rpwverheij
really nice! I was looking for something like this a little while ago and
couldnt find it. bookmarking

------
imaginenore
Do we really need a framework for this? It's some basic CSS.

~~~
detaro
Is it? I thought a lot of aspects of CSS gradients couldn't be animated?

Also, I wouldn't call this a "framework"...

